# Photo Booth??



## tayloramr

I have heard that some photographers set up an area near a bar (at a wedding) where people can go and get some quick photos taken of couples, groups etc. by an assistant photographer.  Has anyone tried this, I am looking to figure out what materials to buy in order to do this.  Thanks!


----------



## PhotoXopher

Heck, I'd just get a little portable 4x6 printer. I have the Epson PictureMate Snap 240 and it does a nice job. Can be run off rechargeable batteries as well, so completely portable.

Just insert a memory card and print.

http://www.epson.com/cgi-bin/Store/PictureMate/pmHome.jsp


----------



## KmH

This is becoming quite popular at weddings. You need a simple, usually, white backdrop, a tripod mounted camera and some inexpensive software,

It's an additional charge and the bride gets a copy of all the images on a disc.

I don't have any links for you but if you check some forums frequented by wedding photographers you've easily find some threads about it.


----------



## UUilliam

My father keeps nagging me to do this sort of thing "Because most wedding togs Fu** off by the time the reception starts"
But basically you need: 
Backdrop of your choice if any
Shoot in JPEG for quicker printing, and try make sure you get all the exposure settings correct
A Camera
A Lens (just incase.. you know can never be too careful!!!)
tripod, just makes the images easier to do
Lightsource such as a flash just incase the available lighting sucks

Laptop + tether cable for easier image viewing and printing
Plenty of ink
Paper
Key ring seals or something or a laminator... up to you tbh.


----------



## UUilliam

N0YZE said:


> Heck, I'd just get a little portable 4x6 printer. I have the Epson PictureMate Snap 240 and it does a nice job. Can be run off rechargeable batteries as well, so completely portable.
> 
> Just insert a memory card and print.
> 
> Epson PictureMate Personal Photo Printers - Epson America, Inc.



Do you have one of them? or just recommending it via online reviews?
After researching the price for the unit + ink i think i might buy one...


----------



## PhotoXopher

I have one and love it, we use it quite often and usually bring it with on holidays - relatives get a kick out of getting a photo to keep before we even eat dinner 
My wife also likes using it for scrapbooking.

The prints are very nice looking and there's a lot of options in the printer as well as far as how you want them printed, red eye, etc... pretty cool and everything works as advertised.

If something happened to ours today I'd buy another one tomorrow.


----------



## UUilliam

welldone you have sold it to me... just if i remember the name of the printer in about 2 weeks time  (when i FINALLY get paid a lousy £172... ($230 roughly i think) per month btw...
and im also hoping for a Canoe to get some river pictures.. but i think a printer comes first.... might buy it when i get my wages AHHH i have too much i want =[ i need to learn to wait! especially since i have college soon = less time to work = less money = less happy william lol


----------



## PhotoXopher

I'm sure you'll love it... and get lots of use from it.


----------



## tayloramr

UUilliam said:


> My father keeps nagging me to do this sort of thing "Because most wedding togs Fu** off by the time the reception starts"
> But basically you need:
> Backdrop of your choice if any
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have a 5 ft by 7ft backdrop, reverse black and white, would that work??? it is really wrinkled dont know how to avoid that in pictures


----------



## UUilliam

tayloramr said:


> UUilliam said:
> 
> 
> 
> My father keeps nagging me to do this sort of thing "Because most wedding togs Fu** off by the time the reception starts"
> But basically you need:
> Backdrop of your choice if any
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have a 5 ft by 7ft backdrop, reverse black and white, would that work??? it is really wrinkled dont know how to avoid that in pictures
Click to expand...

I suggest you iron your backdrop to get rid of the wrinkles or buy a hand held steamer (portable) and take it with you and just give the back drop a quick steam before your shoot but tbh.. you dont ABSELOUTELY need a backdrop, you can use the Reception background and background tbh...


----------



## divinemoments

KmH said:


> This is becoming quite popular at weddings. You need a simple, usually, white backdrop, a tripod mounted camera and some inexpensive software,
> 
> It's an additional charge and the bride gets a copy of all the images on a disc.
> 
> I don't have any links for you but if you check some forums frequented by wedding photographers you've easily find some threads about it.



Photo Booths are changing the event planning business, for sure.

For some reason, people are more candid in the booths than posing for their friends, etc.  

Women in particular find them peculiar.


----------



## Big Mike

This is becoming more popular.  
It's basically a small portable studio set up.

I think that a lot of people assume that these are pretty much automated...which isn't true, most of the time anyeay.  Sure, there are some automated set ups, but it's usually run by a photographer (or an assistant, as mentioned).

The set up is pretty basic.  You set up a backdrop and some studio style lighting.  Then you shoot people as they come 'onto your set'.  Making it fun (and thus successful) is the key, and the photographer plays a big part in this.  Bringing (or having there) lots of props can also add to the fun.


----------



## bennielou

I've done it a few times, but it's kinda a hassle.  I also have to bring another person on just to man the booth.

I get some darn funny photos, but for the most part it's a processing trainwreck.


----------



## Big Mike

I think that this is something that works well, on it's own....rather than something that is just tacked onto your wedding coverage.

For example, this would be great to set up at an office party.


----------



## RyanLilly

Actually I see these all the time at Charity balls, corporate parties, hotel ballroom type of parties etc. Its common to see a white background one studio strobe high and center with a huge umbrella, and the camera is set to a black & white jpeg. Then prints can be made instantly and people can also order additional prints via a computer ordering station. One company even sets up a projector and a slide show of the photos being taken plays throughout the night.


----------



## gsgary

tayloramr said:


> I have heard that some photographers set up an area near a bar (at a wedding) where people can go and get some quick photos taken of couples, groups etc. by an assistant photographer.  Has anyone tried this, I am looking to figure out what materials to buy in order to do this.  Thanks!



A good set of lights, backdrop, laptop and a dye sub printer 9x6 mounts and your good to go, we charge £10 per 9x6 with mount
I started off with a Hiti 930ps fantastic prints for the price and only cost me £0.90 for print and mount


----------



## rachlynn17

In the Kansas City area, this is all the rage.  A lot of weddings will book a separate service that is just the photobooth.  The images are printed off on a photo-strip, and then the wedding couple also receives a DVD with all of the images on it. 
The photobooth people are raking in the $$. They charge more for a reception setup than I do for my full-day services!


----------



## raider

We've done this at weddings with a nice area as a background and we've also done this for a local bank's annual holiday party.  The bank supplied a background that matched the party's theme - one was a vegas style casino and the other a western ranch.  For the wedding, the subjects would also fill out a card with well wishes for the b/g.  A book was made with all the photobooth photos along with the text they wrote.  Came out great, but was a lot of work.


----------



## gsgary

Another thing we have done is charge a set rate and everyone gets a mounted print


----------



## swoop_ds

I currently charge between 550 and 1250 for my wedding shoots (I know, I should charge more, I'm working on it.) anyways, If I had some sort of photo booth setup, what would a good price be? I was thinking about having it unmanned except if something needs to be fixed here and there as ill be busy doing other actual wedding photos. 
-Dave


----------



## camz

When we package photo booth with our weddings, we already have a designated team which is ran by a very close childhood friend of mine.  He charges about 600-800 for unlimited printing to us vendors as we mark it up accordingly depending on the client since we're the ones being booked.  He has a laptop with the wireless data transfer from the camera which automatically edits presets in lightroom....then off to the printer.

It's really fun to package in weddings where it comes in handy for downtimes like cocktail hour or after dinner.  The guests loves it as it it starting to become a replacement for wedding favours...where they get their picture taken and printed on the spot instead of some kind of chocolate covered strawberries with the couples initials engraved.

If you're going to market this as a stand alone...your best customers are other photographers....atleast that's where my friend gets most of his bookings.  Market it as a replacement for party favors and affordable yet valuable entertainment for the wedding guests.


----------



## njw1224

Sounds like there are two different approaches being discussed here. One is if you make your own "photo booth" - where you provide the camera, photographer, background, printer(s), computer, etc. The second option is to buy a real photo booth and rent it out to events. Then it does the work of the photographer, background, printer, computer, etc. You might still want someone there to guard and man it in case anything goes wrong (or to keep guests from abusing it), but you certainly wouldn't need a trained photographer to be there. So the real booth option is a lower long-term expense because you can pay just about anyone to man it. The first option of doing it all yourself seems like it would get old very quickly, and you would have to pay a fairly well-versed photographer/image processor to take and print the images. This would cost you more in the long run. I've never done either option, but I have shot weddings that had an automated photo booth at the reception, and it's always been a big hit with a line waiting at it all night. They generally rent for $750 to $1500 depending on how many hours they are needed.


----------



## familyfunphotobooths

Photo booths are a staple at weddings and other top events these days. We use a canopy and photo tower that takes the pictures and prints them on the spot. There is a 20" monitor inside so the clients can see themselves and what their photos will look like. Toss in a bunch of goofy props and you've got a hit on your hands.


----------



## NikWilliamson

look at OH SNAP KID - Atlanta&#039;s Nightlife Photographer for the best photobooth set up. ever.


----------



## juanx

HI everyone, I hope this is the right place to post this.... I own a small photo booth business outside the US and have been looking for photographers that want to partner with me in a photo booth business. I have the expertise and already have a booth in Houston with another photographer. I truly believe that my booths are unique in the sense that they offer a lot of options. Send me a PM if you are interested.


----------



## ghache

I did one at my own wedding tlast summer and peoples LOVED IT!!!, 
It is also really nice to have all these pictures since there was 350 people at the wedding and we didnt really had the chance to see everyone like i would have wanted to.

We made an album with all these pictures and it looks really good.

My wedding photographer didnt offer the photobooth since it needed a second shooter.
My cousin proposed herself to be at the photobooth since she has a dslr and shoot alot. I mounted everything the day before the wedding.
Camera mounted on a tripod, gray seemless paper background. 1 key light through an umbrella and 1 background light.

I am deffinetly offering a photobooth with my wedding packages. I guess i would charge around 600 $ for the booth considering you have to pay someone to shoot at the booth + taking prints order. there is deffinetly a business for that.

We had a bunch of props. We also had the chance to take pictures with alot of people in the booth.

I did some quick change in lightroom to all the picture that took me about 1 hour to do. i uploaded the pictures online so they can get a copy


----------



## dirtfan21

I have one and its a nice way to have an opition in your wedding. I charge $650 extra to wedding party, they get a disc of all picture. Others can buy a 4x6 print for $5.00. Good and fun to have.


----------



## LAPhotoBrian

Hey everyone,
Id really appreciate any help/testing/feedback that you could provide.  The app is designed as an add-on for Photo Booths and Green Screen setups.
The concept is called Photo Party Upload and it allows photos to be instantly transferred wirelessly from the Photo Booth or Green Screen computer to an iPad(s).  Then, guests can directly interact with the photos by uploading them to Facebook, Twitter, Email or Print live from the iPads. There are tons of marketing/branding features built in to this App,  including graphic overlays, custom Tweet message, custom Facebook album, data capture, surveys, etc.

If you are interested in helping, and potentially writing a review , I would be happy to get you setup for a trial run. Feel free to contact me directly: Brian@photopartyupload.com

 Thanks in advance for all your help!


----------



## gsgary

swoop_ds said:


> I currently charge between 550 and 1250 for my wedding shoots (I know, I should charge more, I'm working on it.) anyways, If I had some sort of photo booth setup, what would a good price be? I was thinking about having it unmanned except if something needs to be fixed here and there as ill be busy doing other actual wedding photos.
> -Dave



You will make more in 3 hours than you do shooting the wedding


----------



## IgsEMT

I've setup this 'rush photography' few times and it's been a success. All depends on size u want to print but basically a LOT of ink, paper, frames, backup/2nd printer and someone who'd monitor it.


----------



## CCericola

Check out this website:

Chicago Wedding Photographer &hearts; Miller + Miller Chicago Illinois IL Area Wedding Photography | Elegant, Classy, Modern Photojournalistic Style, High Fashion Photographers, Photos, Pictures

towards the end of the gallery, there are some black and whites that look pretty fun. They also had what looks like a dry erase board to add messages to their pics to the bride and groom.


----------



## cnutco

I have done this at one of the weddings that I was a side shooter. 

It worked out great.  Setup on a tripod with OCF, focused in on the area one time with a deep DOF and snapped away!  It was slow at first, so we started snapping some shots of ourselves and then it picked up.  Got some CRAZZZY ASS drunk shots too!!!

No printing on site.  Main photog just included them with the finished packaged.


----------



## michaelrrr1

I am considering buying a Photo Booth (nikon N90) backup for celebrity type "press release" Hollywood style photo's on the side at weddings, among others.  I looked at "Mojo Photo Booths" system out of chicago,
and a few others, capacity about 10-12 people, under 100 lbs and totally portable.  Does anybody else know of a high capacity, fairly advanced systems out there?


----------



## raider

there are two types presented here by the descriptions it seems - one is a formal shot setup like at a prom, the other is a photobooth.  a photobooth should be automated with no photographer behind the cam clicking the shutter.  otherwise, you're just bringing in a backdrop.  if you market this as a photobooth, you're deceiving the bride imo.  there are systems that run about 6k and come with great support from the selling company.


----------



## rodeli85

Now days there are hundreds of options for creating photo booths. i have started a website which is going to feauture a lot of informaiton with regards to photo booth. Feel free to stop by and visit. Content will start being added starting next week. Booth.rs - Photo booth resource: diy, reviews, trends and more! visit us if you have any questions with regards to photo booth I will be glad to help out.


----------



## jasonkip

Silly props are indeed popular at weddings!  Boxing gloves, feather boas, funny hats and sunglasses, fancy masks, it's really wide open.  Have fun in the photo station and the guests will love it.  I've manned three, and both times everyone young and old dressed up in silly props (so did I).  

The setup was simple, two lights and a background, and the photos were uploaded online in 2 days (the photographer sells digital downloads for $1 and prints for more).  Although I set up a tripod at first, I quickly got rid of it to be more flexible.  A big concern is space, it's definitely easier to figure out where you'll be allowed to set up before the day of the wedding.


----------



## raider

to me a photobooth requires a software driven process.  if you're operating a camera in front of the subjects, the photos are subject to inhibition and are less candid.


----------



## jedmond18

Several people recently are now asking for their events to have a photo booth for their guests to enjoy at their function. One of the best businesses I've heard of is AllSmilesSolutions that sell and rent different types of photo booths for all kinds of events. Plus they also can send your pictures quickly to your email if you don't want to print them out. Has anyone heard anything about them before?


----------



## cnutco

Here is two of me setting up a booth at the last wedding I was 2nd shooting at.







This consists of the following:

Extra Camera on a tripod
cable trigger to keep from shaking camera
OCF with umbrella
Background stand with a curtain from Target (bought same day)


----------



## gsgary

UUilliam said:


> My father keeps nagging me to do this sort of thing "Because most wedding togs Fu** off by the time the reception starts"
> But basically you need:
> Backdrop of your choice if any
> Shoot in JPEG for quicker printing, and try make sure you get all the exposure settings correct
> A Camera
> A Lens (just incase.. you know can never be too careful!!!)
> tripod, just makes the images easier to do
> Lightsource such as a flash just incase the available lighting sucks
> 
> Laptop + tether cable for easier image viewing and printing
> Plenty of ink
> Paper
> Key ring seals or something or a laminator... up to you tbh.




What about studio lights ?


----------



## JoePearson

RyanLilly said:


> Actually I see these all the time at Charity balls, corporate parties, hotel ballroom type of parties etc. Its common to see a white background one studio strobe high and center with a huge umbrella, and the camera is set to a black & white jpeg. Then prints can be made instantly and people can also order additional prints via a computer ordering station. One company even sets up a projector and a slide show of the photos being taken plays throughout the night.



Which company was giving such offer. It was very nice that you can order more prints via a computer ordering station. And i hate white background in studios.


----------



## danielklaer

Holy thread revival. 
I just did this 2 weekends ago for my brothers engagement party. Just had a grey dropsheet, camera set up on tripod with flashgun mounted on the camera and pointed it back at the roof (sloping roof that bounced light back onto subjects. I was ready to set it up tethered or with a wireless trigger so that people could use it but I ended up just manning it (pretty fun after a few beers). We just opened it for an hour and a half mid party.

Something else I did was print out some mustaches and lips and stick them to kebab sticks so people could much around if they wanted to... and they did!

I am no people photographer and know these are nothing compared to what you will come up with but people were happy with the results.


----------



## jaicolebe

The Booths are touch screen operated and use professional Canon DSLR cameras to give you quality pictures.


----------

